# the right equipment for putting pics on t-shirts



## mik22royal (Jul 28, 2015)

Hello all, I'm a newbie who has made his first two sales. I have a heat press and i'm using heat transfers but people keep asking me about put dedication pics on t-shirts. what kind of equipment is needed to copy their pics and place them on shirts. Seems to be pretty big in my area


----------

